# Upload a file?



## Sharky (12 Feb 2016)

Hi all,

Is the Upload a file option working ok?
It is here, but on the post about the Cinelli conversion to a TT bike, it won't let me?

Cheers
Keith


----------



## Spinney (13 Feb 2016)

Hi Keith
Can you give us a link to the problematic thread? 
I've moved this to Site Support, as it sounds like a computing-type problem - Contact the Staff is intended more for moderation issues. In Site Support, everyone can see the posts (which in this case might be useful as you will find out if anyone else is having similar problems). In Contact the Staff, only the forum staff (i.e. moderators) and the original poster can see the threads.
Cheers
Spinney


----------



## Sharky (13 Feb 2016)

.https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tps-cinelli-experience-tri-conversion.195947/#post-4153250

This is the one that won't let me upload a file

But just tried to upload a file with this post and it would not work either. So could be something wrong with my set up or my PC?
Will try from a different PC later .
Keith


----------



## Sharky (13 Feb 2016)

Just tried another PC, but cannot add a file to this message.
Keith


----------



## Spinney (13 Feb 2016)

Testing file upload
wasn't sure if your file was a jpg or other type of document
only needed single click on the Upload a File box...
@Shaun, possibly one for you?
(I can't see any way it could be thread-dependent, but then I'm not a computer person...)


----------



## Spinney (13 Feb 2016)

I've just tried uploading a jpg in the OP's original thread, worked fine. It seems to me that the problem might be at your end, but 
I'm afraid you'll have to wait until Shaun is online again to get some idea of what that might be!


----------



## Sharky (13 Feb 2016)

Now working OK from my iPad


----------



## Sharky (13 Feb 2016)

Just tried a double-click with this post and it worked! A single click doesn't?


----------



## Spinney (13 Feb 2016)

I think you're just showing off now - Lakeland scenery, cycling and tea and a scone!!
[jealous!]

Glad it seems to be working!


----------



## Sharky (13 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> I think you're just showing off now - Lakeland scenery, cycling and tea and a scone!!
> [jealous!]
> 
> Glad it seems to be working!


The Drunken Duck was just a save from the web, but I have been there a long time ago. The Coffee and Scones at Ightam Mote National Trust café, just before Christmas.

The upload does seem to work if you double click
Thanks for your help

Keith


----------



## Spinney (13 Feb 2016)

Pity, wish I was cycling near the Drunken Duck in the sunshine!


----------



## Shaun (14 Feb 2016)

Glad to see it's working for you now - just a footnote to add that only certain types of document extension are permitted for upload - currently; zip, txt, pdf, png, jpg, jpeg, jpe, gif, gpx, doc, docx, xls, xlsx, kml, tcx, fit, csv

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

